# JLPT winter series opener 8/22/09



## brian lee (Aug 6, 2009)

come join us for the series opener on Jackson Lake. $40.00 gets you in the event. register by your team name on the website. this will be the order you blast off in. so come join the friendly competition and meet some new faces


----------



## brian lee (Aug 13, 2009)

the website is up. register for the first event.also check out some of the changes for the winter series


----------



## brian lee (Aug 14, 2009)

this event is 1 week away and we only have a few registered. everyone asked to start early so we are lets have a good turnout.we need to get the boat count up.dont wait til friday night to register


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have everyone listed that has registered... I am ready to fish!


----------



## Basshunter21 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm ready


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 16, 2009)

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html to register.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 16, 2009)

Got  Few More Registered today, Lets Get some more Registering!


----------



## brian lee (Aug 17, 2009)

do we want to fish from SL-3 or do you all want to go 4am-12. need to know as soon as possible. the day bite has been very slow lately.would probably see better catches if we fish 4-12. need to let  Bobby Berry know asap


----------



## jferrell3054 (Aug 17, 2009)

*My opinion*

I would rather fish sl to 1 if 3 is to hot. I probably will withdraw my name if 4 to 12. The payout is not worth the chance of striking an object.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 18, 2009)

Safe light till 3pm is good with me I gotta work late Friday so earlier is not better lol


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 18, 2009)

safe till 3 Brian, thats my vote.....


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 18, 2009)

When registering on the website please include your team name!


----------



## brian lee (Aug 19, 2009)

ok guys we will fish sl-3.that is fine w/me


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 20, 2009)

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 21, 2009)

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html  to get points you must register by 8pm the day before the tourny. Join us , going to be nice this Sat. Ref. to the website above to sign up. Mike


----------



## brian lee (Aug 23, 2009)

well one is behind us.with the low weights brought in, no one is behind.still have 13 events left.
results:
1st-Young Guns &Big Fish-7.85/2.77
2nd-Big Sticks-7.81
3rd-Team 22 Mag-7.31
4th-Team #1-6.60
5th-Bassin Bush-5.66
6th-Kitchen Pass-4.39
7th-Tracker-3.48
it was a tough one, but congrats to the popo's{Young Guns}


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 23, 2009)

brian lee said:


> well one is behind us.with the low weights brought in, no one is behind.still have 13 events left.
> results:
> 1st-Young Guns &Big Fish-7.85/2.77
> 2nd-Big Sticks-7.81
> ...



Next time we'll have five alive.tough part for us was keeping the fish alive so we didnt give first place away and big fish as we did,oh well...Sept 5th will be here before you know it.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 23, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Next time we'll have five alive.tough part for us was keeping the fish alive so we didnt give first place away and big fish as we did,oh well...Sept 5th will be here before you know it.



Yeah that stinks, you will getem next time. Don't feel bad I lost a 2lber and a 5 lber right at the boat.


----------



## brian lee (Aug 23, 2009)

Chris, yes that was a kick to the groin. with only 2 dead you win,but it is hard to keep em alive sometimes. fill empty bottles w/ water and freeze them to put in the livewells to cool the water. all so some stay alive will help as well.

Sept. 5 is Labor Day weekend. If everyone wants to fish we will. If not we can put it on another weekend. Let me know soon as possible


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 23, 2009)

I constantly use the frozen bottles in my livewell but on justins I turned the fill switch on ,thought it was the recirc. switch,all of our cool water left the well and we didnt know it.We also used the stay alive before that happened......justin checked the fish an hour after the fifth was caught and two were dead,re-iced the water and the third one had died just before weighin.I hate losing fish like that so I was ticked yesterday but nevertheless Justin and I had a good day on the water.He and I have discussed the issue with the livewell and will have it improved upon before the fifth.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll Fish the 5th it don't matter to me the 12th would be bad I wouldn't be able to fish...if you moved it to the 12th.... but don't plan it around one team....the win felt good just sucks we won because of dead fish I'll take though....as soon as ten o'clock rolls around I leave the livewell running the rest of the day...I haven't had a dead fish yet in my boat...i don't add ice or anything just constant water movement/flow keeps them alive for me!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am good with fishing the 5th. I also Keep my livewells running all day, I never add ice and I never have any die.


----------



## jbwolfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Keep the schedule as posted.


----------

